# My New (Natural Reared) Puppy Was Born!



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Some of you remember that we lost Chelsy back in November. For the first time in 30 years we no longer have a little hairy monster running around tormenting the Chows. So after a lot of research, we found a natural rearing breeder who lives about 5 hours from us. We met her and the parent dogs at a dog show and were able to spend a few hours talking about everything from raw feeding to anti-vaccinations and hit it off really well. That was in March and we ended up on the waiting list for the next breeding. Poof - the puppies were born June 15th and I got the email at 3am. 

Luckily I wanted a boy because the little 10 pound momma had 5 bouncing baby boys. The parents are from 3 generations of thoroughly genetic tested dogs, all natural raised, eat raw only, and you can tell the difference. The breeder told me she has never seen such a vigorous litter of puppies at 2 days old. The momma is on an intense raw diet of tripe, sardines, eggs, chicken, etc, and the pups are nursing like crazy. 

It's my first natural rearing puppy contract and they are different. It stipulates no neutering until at least 24 months (or longer), prefers no vaccines but if given then only 1 at 16 weeks and at a separate time then rabies, only raw food for the puppy, and only positive training techniques with no pinch or choke or shock type collars ever (even for fencing). It also stipulates that it must be a house dog and never left outside unattended. 

So, I don't know which one is mine yet because she likes to chose which puppy personality matches the future owner, but I put in a request for one of the two parti-colored black and white or the black with the white stripe up the face and she said she'd take the into consideration. I want to do agility and obedience with the little beast so it has to be an outgoing personality. I'll post a picture update when she sends me more. Now I need name suggestions and I need to go shopping!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Congratulations! What breed is it?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

How exciting! And how precious the babies are. What breed again?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Congrats!!!! Now the painful wait lol...


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I believe they are havanese... Er, havana silk dogs? Very smart little cuties! Great breed. 

Congrats!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

They are Havana Silk Dogs - a breed that the Havanese developed from but now breeders are bringing back to it's original state through genetic testing and very selective breeding. Unfortunately the AKC refuses to recognize it so it has gone it's own way and is hoping one day to be allowed back in to the AKC. Here is a link to their site explaining their breeding program and genetic program. And here is a picture of my puppy's father, and what my baby will look very similar to if I get one of the parti-colors. 

Welcome to the HSDAA


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Congrats! They are beautiful!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Yay!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Woohoo!!!! Can't wait to see more pics! Sorry, I'm hopeless at names haha


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

creek817 said:


> Woohoo!!!! Can't wait to see more pics! Sorry, I'm hopeless at names haha


I'm sure I will go through quite a few name choices in the next 8 weeks! Even once we get a puppy, we seem to change it's name 2 or 3 times once it's home until we finally settle on one. 

Usually she keeps the pups for 9 weeks until she sends them home but she said I can have mine at 8 weeks since I am an experienced owner. Good thing, I may burst if I have to wait longer then that! I've already been to Petsmart, Petco, and searched Amazon to see what is new in the puppy care world since Rocky was a baby 4 years ago!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow. Back in March it seemed like such a long time until you got the puppy. Now it's almost here! Congratulations. I can't wait to see what he looks like when you get him.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh... I remember the wait for them to turn that magical 8 weeks. Time seemed to stand still, LOL!

Anyway, best of luck to you and the little guy.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I just want to reach in, pick one up and smell that puppy breath lol

congrats on your up coming little pup


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Oh my... The wait... It's horrible. Buck is the first dog I had the waiting experience with. I was lucky enough to contact Buck's breeder the weekend he bred Buck's parents and he hadn't started taking deposits yet. The day he did I went it in and mine arrived either first or second. I can't remember. It didn't matter as the person who was either before of after me wanted the one girl. 

That four month wait was killer. Hang in there! You're halfway there! I like the parti pups too  I can't wait to see pictures of them in a couple of weeks when they start to look like real dogs!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations on the pup. I want a puppy so bad I can taste it. Can't wait to see him growing up. We will want much pictures............


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations!

I've never had to actually wait on a litter but I can imagine how anxious it must be!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

they are lovely, those coats shine. I can't wait to see update pictures. Your breeder sounds wonderful. i am so glad you found someone like her - you area so going to enjoy this puppy!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Congrats Chowder! You must be so excited! A new DFC baby.......can't wait for more pics! No matter which one you bring home, I'm sure you'll be really happy.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Congratulations! Look forward to more pics!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

*One Week Old Pictures*

The puppies are one week old today! The litter theme is 'The Beach Boys' since there are 5 boys in the litter and they live near the beach. They are called 'Little Deuce Coop', "Sloop John B", 'Good Vibrations", 'Surfs Up', and "Fun Fun Fun'. I still don't know which one is mine, but I still want either a part-color or the black with white stripe up the face. 

My husband thinks we are getting a hamster. He's wondering when they turn into dogs.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> OMG.
> 
> just adorable....
> 
> which one is yours or haven't you picked yet?


The breeder prefers to see how the puppies personalities develop and then match the personalities to the new owners. I told her that I want an active, outgoing little boy that I could show and do agility with, but I would really like one of the parti ones or the black with the white stripe up the face. She said she would keep that in mind.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

So cute and so jealous! Congratulations, I can't wait to see the pup grow up too. Lucky you being able to find the perfect breeder for your perfect breed. Your family is going to be complete again, very very soon!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

So cute they are. Well I hope you get what you want it's so hard to pick though. Can't wait to see it grow up either.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Yay cangrats!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

omg way too cute


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

*Two weeks old - they look like puppies!*

The pups are two weeks old, and they look like puppies instead of hamsters! They even have their eyes open! 6 weeks to go!! I have to buy puppy supplies!

The breeder says she is keeping her eye on the one I want as the potential for me, so it looks like I may get him. He is the parti-colored, with mostly white face but mostly black body (first picture). She says he is really laid back and 'stunning'. Here are the little 'beach boys'


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh My Gosh, they are all so adorable!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Well arent they cute!!! The white stripe on that 2nd puppy is most likely going to disappear, I am loving the parti coloured ones


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

twoisplenty said:


> Well arent they cute!!! The white stripe on that 2nd puppy is most likely going to disappear, I am loving the parti coloured ones


Yep, I put in for that first parti-colored one so that's the one she is thinking of for me. He looks a lot like his father. The mother was a solid black with just a few white markings. In the last litter they had two solid whites and several parti-********. 

Now I'm going through tons of names. I'm just really bad at trying to think of names.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

chowder said:


> Yep, I put in for that first parti-colored one so that's the one she is thinking of for me. He looks a lot like his father. The mother was a solid black with just a few white markings. In the last litter they had two solid whites and several parti-********.
> 
> Now I'm going through tons of names. I'm just really bad at trying to think of names.


I hear ya on that one. Although I think I have my next dogs name but not near the dog. How silly is that? I hope you get the one you want although it really won't matter they are all cute. I can't wait till the hair starts growing.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

They are adorable. I can't wait til they get to the little fluff ball stage when they look like little multi-colored cottonballs...I have to say I'm partial to the one you like as well, little cow pup.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think dogs kinda name themselves after you get them and get to know their personalities. 

Snorkels was Sasha before I got her and it didn't fit her at all. I think Rebel is the only dog I've ever kept the name because it did seem to fit at the time. 

Of course I don't get puppies, but the principal is the same I think.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

*4 Week Old "Pup-Date"*

The babies are 4 weeks old and we have a pick up date. I get my little boy on August 12th! We are pretty sure that it will be one of the three in this picture. I've been talking to the breeder and we are looking for a spunky little puppy with a lot of personality that will be able to hold it's own with the big boys. She has one that is so laid back that she said if it was any more mellow it would be a stuffed toy! That one is going to be saved for a first time dog owner. She wants to see how their personalities develop a bit more before we decide on my guy. I have a few weeks to get things ready for a small puppy in the house. I don't have any little food or toys of collars or anything!

Here are the little Beach Boys


Sloop John B. , Kokomo , Good Vibrations


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

A-DORABLE! I really like the middle one's face =)


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh, and his little feet too =)


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

OMG! Could you die from the cuteness!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

creek817 said:


> A-DORABLE! I really like the middle one's face =)


That's the one my husband has picked out! He's hoping we get that one. He's says he looks like he's got 'attitude'.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bubba was fudge. does he LOOK like a fudge with that little trucker body? all he needs is a truck and a red hat.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I have only had two bi colored dogs one was Panda and the other was Domino. He is a lovely puppy.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

*It's Final - He is Chosen!*

Our Puppy Is Chosen! Introducing ......."Brisco" at 6 weeks old!



The breeder says he is the alpha of the litter and just 'full of himself' so she has chosen him for me. Normally they are a laid back breed but this little guy is just a handful. He runs around with her toddler grandchildren, bosses the other pups around, and even runs up to the vacuum cleaner and puts his paws on it when she vacuums, all at 6 weeks old. He sounds ideal for me, after years of chows and lhasa's! She has one that is totally laid back that she is keeping for a first time puppy owner.

He is just perfect, with 4 identical white paws, a white tummy and chest, and the white face. We'll see how he develops as far as his other potential. He's starting to get his fuzzy hair and already has his curly tail. I have two weeks before I actually get to meet him but at least I have a face to get attached to now! The breeder has started calling him by his name now that she has identified him as mine and he is being litter box trained and learning the clicker.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

oh my god, he is so cute.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> i can't stand it. he is just too cute......was this the middle one? or the one on the left?
> 
> doesn't matter.....i'm so pleased for you....


He was the middle one, the one we all had chosen and the one you picked! He's had attitude from day one, first to open his eyes, etc. So, he's my kind of guy!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Dang, he's cute! Looking forward to hearing more about him as he grows...and, of course, more pictures.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> how did you come up with the name? law and order?


Brisco County Junior - because he's the "Coming thing" (You'd have to have watched the show!). Probably the only western sci-fi tv show ever made. And anything with Bruce Campbell in it is good!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so excited for you guys!!! I can't wait to watch him grow up :thumb:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so happy for you Chowder. You deserve this pup, it seems like all the stars have lined up for you with this one.
Now, I'm just waiting for the dya I hear you say, "OMG, I'd forgotten how much work a puppy was!"


----------

